# Best comb for detangling coated GSD coat?



## kbigge (Dec 29, 2007)

I have a metal comb with alternating short/long teeth that are supposed to "rotate" when you comb through the hair. But Kodee's coat is so thick everywhere, and long behind his hind legs, with long flags on his tail, that it's hard to get the comb through the coat to make sure I've gotten all the tangles out down to the skin. I have a slicker brush, pin brush, regular brush and furminator, also. I use all of them at different times. But combing through the thick, long feathers on his hind end is hard to do with the comb I have.

Anyone have any suggestions for a comb that I can get through the coat down to the skin, to get tangles and knots out before they turn to mats?

Thanks!


----------



## Annemarie (Feb 12, 2007)

I have coated dogs and love the undercoat rake. It's a metal comb with long and short teeth, sounds like the one you have but it does not rotate.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

This sounds corny and no one seems to like the idea but it truly works: Use the rake but first work corn starch into the matted areas or any area with a lot of undercoat. It really makes the "fur fly" right outta there.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: middleofnowhereThis sounds corny and no one seems to like the idea but it truly works: Use the rake but first work corn starch into the matted areas or any area with a lot of undercoat. It really makes the "fur fly" right outta there.


I have not done this myself but I have heard this is done by many older groomers and also show people - I would suggest it would be done prior to the bath so all the residue is washed out.








What's corny about cornstarch???


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

You don't need to "wash" it out - it brushes out and it's non-toxic anyway. I use it a lot and I only bathe a few times a year.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Middle, (if I can call you that) I was making a play on words. It is well known to do as you said. I apologise, if you think I was being flippant. I just thought it was a good play on words and that you meant it to be so .. I was just adding to that. 

But in all reality, brushing will not completely remove it from the coat. There will be a residue which will need to be removed. If you find that it reduces bath times, all power to you. I don't use it and only wash our dogs yearly unless it is otherwise needed.


Thanks for adding to anyone's knowledge who may not have known why it works so well. All the best.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Hey, I didn't mind the pun being pointed out - I thought it was funny. (and actually it did not register when I posted it.) It was just too late last night to say anything -- But I have felt no need to remove the corn starch from the coat by any means other than brushing. And, like you, in earlier days (Wyoming and even here a lot) they only got a bath once a year or so. 

So no I am not in the least offended. I just never thought that it needed to be removed from the coat. Why do you think it needs to be washed out?


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Cornstarch (we call in cornflour) is used as a thickener to liquids and while it is much finer than normal flours which will aid it dropping of the coat by itself or with the brushing - it is just my personal preference to remove it to avoid any chance of it sticking either to the coat of the skin due to the addition of natural oils or other fluids. 

I saw many incidences of non-thorough rinsing (of shampoos, conditioners and other products) causing skin and itching that I would use a product to acheive the result I wanted, then I'd remove it totally especially if there was any chance of it causing "stickiness" of any kind. There may, in fact, be no need to (as you had no problems) but I just follow that as my basic rules.


----------



## Cooper&me (Dec 18, 2007)

corn flour shouldn't irrate the skin. We use it in the horses between classes to get their tails back in shape. Great suggestion for the dogs.

I have one of those undercoat/stripping rakes. Big curved teeth that do a great job getting matts out.

Quincy only tolerates small amounts at a time.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: middleofnowhereYou don't need to "wash" it out - it brushes out and it's non-toxic anyway. I use it a lot and I only bathe a few times a year.


I used cornstarch (outside) when I had my OES - worked like a charm!!! I never washed it out either, it just brushed out with no residue that I can recall.


----------

